# VFM mobo for I3-2100



## mkr (May 5, 2011)

Please suggest mobo and ram for following new config :

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)

A: Home Use, Internet Surfing, Occasional Movie Editing (Home video from handycame), casual gaming (for my 9 year old) etc.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?

A: yes, but more inclined towards I3-2100 

3. What is your MAX budget?

A: 15-16 Thousand for CPU+mobo+ram+HDD+dvd drive+ psu (not going for branded)

4. Planning to overclock?
A: No

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Win 7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 500 GB will do

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: planning to use my old CRT (15"), later on will hook to 32" LCD (may be HD ready)

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:6

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:not built myself but have fiddled with, this time i will be assembling  myself.

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: next week

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yes, should last for at least 4-5 years, thats why I3-2100

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Cabinet (have my old minitower, will change later), Monitor, KB+mouse

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
Aelhi. will be going to Nehru Place suggest some shop

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: I think Intel HD graphics will suffice for casual gaming. I have PCI 1394 card so no need to have it on mobo.


----------



## bhushan2k (May 5, 2011)

better go with amd athlon quad core instead of i3...that is more future proof..and don't go with non branded or cheap psu..but let experts comment...

amd athlon ii x4 645 5k
Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H 4.1k
Corsair 2 GB DDR 3 1.1k
Seagate 500 GB 1.7k
LG DVD RW 0.9k
PSU FSP Saga II 500W 2k

Total 14.8k

Intel Sandy bridge config:

i3 2100k 6k
MSI H61M-E23 (B3) 3.6k
corsair / g.skill 2GB 1.1k
WD/Seagate 500GB 1.7k
LG DVD RW 0.9k
FSP Saga II 500W 2k

total 15.3k


----------



## manujohn (May 5, 2011)

<Intel core i5 2300 @ Rs.9000

<Intel DH61WW @ Rs.3500

<Corsair 2GB DDR3 RAM @ Rs.1000

<Seagate 500GB 7200.12 HDD @ Rs.1600

<LG 22X SATA DVD @ Rs.900

<*FSP SAGA II 400W @ Rs.1700*

^Total = Rs.17700

Slightly overshoots your budget, but better futureproofing.
If your budget is less, then get either Athlon or i3 based rig .
It is highly recommended to get a branded PSU. Because a local PSU may fry your system.


----------



## saswat23 (May 5, 2011)

manujohn said:


> It is highly recommended to get a generic PSU. Because a local PSU may fry your system.



buddy, 
generic and local PSUs mean the same. Edit generic to Branded PSU.


OP,
if you can get ur hands on i5-xxxx then get it. Else go with Athlon. You will get a great VFM.

i3-2100 too wont be that bad either. But AthlonII xxx is always recomended over i3 as it has 4 real cores.


----------



## bhushan2k (May 6, 2011)

manujohn said:


> <Intel core i5 2300 @ Rs.9000
> 
> *<Intel DH61WW @ Rs.3500*
> 
> ...



We should not pair cheap 3.6k h61 based intel motherboard with high value 10k i5 proccy..lots of things to be consider..VRM, MOSFET, and capacitor quality..it't trimmed down version..of coarse it will run fine as it can handle 95w TDP proccy as company claimed but will no long run..so better to pair h67 with i5 and i7 proccy..else get asus or gigabyte mobo based on h61 chipset..they have solid built..

So,

i5 + h67 would be great..but it overshoots his budget..so, better to go with i3 + h61 or athlon system..

And 500w psu is more future proof since if OP plans to buy discrete gpu in future, it can even handle 10k gpu such as radeon hd 6850


----------



## manujohn (May 6, 2011)

@saswat23 : Thanks for correcting me....i am very weak in English.


----------



## Joker (May 6, 2011)

yea..i agree with bhushan there. if u are buying core i5-2400..pair it with a H67 motherboard not with a cheap h61 mobo.

if buying core i3-2100...then H61 mobo is fine.

either go with core i3-2100 + h61 build or athlon ii x4 640 + 880g build.


----------



## mkr (May 9, 2011)

Thanx, friends. Went to NP on 6th, by that time had not read any suggestion. I3 (2100)+mobo was 12000(intelH67)@C2C or 11000(Giga no USB3)@SMC. SMC guy persuaded me to buy MSIE350IA-E45 combo (AMD ZakateE350) for 7300. Everything (combo+4GB Corsair+Seagate 500 GB+liteon DVD+Iball Nettop) casted 14000+. Seems paid higher price for memory and HDD (2500and2000). System is nice though seems little sluggish. Children are happy. Solicit your advice again when needed. Thank you.


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2011)

AMD Zacate is a extremely low power PC platform. don't mix it with Intel Core i series & AMD's Athlon II & Phenom IIs. 

well, it'll do its work fine just will disappoint you if you try to game. yes price is high for the performance i'll offer. enjoy the new desktop


----------

